# General > Pets Corner >  Still Missing Cat

## ziggy48

May seem strange to some but the wife and I are still out looking for our missing cat who has been on the run for just over 16 months, many sightings over the months have had us chasing him all over Thurso, he disappeared from Dixon Field area on the 4th of August 2012 and the latest sightings put him down at East Thurso Farm any information on his location would help us out a lot. Please see attached Photo

----------


## cptdodger

> May seem strange to some but the wife and I are still out looking for our missing cat who has been on the run for just over 16 months, many sightings over the months have had us chasing him all over Thurso, he disappeared from Dixon Field area on the 4th of August 2012 and the latest sightings put him down at East Thurso Farm any information on his location would help us out a lot. Please see attached Photo


What a shame, I live in Mount Pleasant, Thurso. I will certainly keep an eye out for you, what is his name ?

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Doesn't sound strange at all - I lost my dog a couple of years ago and still look out for him everywhere I go. I'm not in Thurso so am not likely to find your cat... but I wish you all the best in your search.

----------


## ziggy48

Cats name is Delta or Dell Dell not sure he would answer to it anymore !

----------


## cptdodger

> Cats name is Delta or Dell Dell not sure he would answer to it anymore !


 You never know, It's worth a try. I am never sure when I shout on my cats, they either do'nt know their names, or more likely are just ignoring me !

----------


## jmcilven

Hi, its jason, forgot to get your number for the cat, im 07920091968 cheers

----------


## ziggy48

Its now been 49 months he has been seen roaming in different places in Thurso anybody with any information please get in touch

----------


## ziggy48

Just over 5 years missing now we still get reported sightings of him but nobody has yet been able to catch him if you see him let us know as we are still looking.

----------


## dousslesh

Might be worthwhile sharing details
 on Caithenss Cats Protection Facebook page again  A photo and brief background might serve as a reminder  Good luck x

----------


## Fran

I'm sure this cat has been living in my kennel a few months but I am in wick. I can't get his photoe on here, how can I get it to ou. Are you on facebook

----------


## ziggy48

Sorry somehow missed you reply any chance the cat is still in your kennel?

----------


## Fran

The cat comes here every day, has for a year. Can't get a picture on here. Near to murchison street in wick

----------

